# Trying out Apple’s new Sampler plug-in + FREE SAMPLE LIBRARY



## Dave Hilowitz (May 18, 2020)

Apple has a new sampling plugin called Sampler; it comes as part of Logic 10.5. In this quick video, I give the new plugin a spin, and use it to create an EXS version of my Box Violins Sample Library.


----------

